# Selling your WW Plans



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone had any success selling their WW plans online?

If so, what has worked and not worked.


----------



## IHRedRules (May 11, 2014)

With any luck at all (good or bad) surely Ted will include your plans as part of his extensive package deal. If it we me, I'd stay away from selling digital files to make it a bit harder for them to fall into the wrong hands. Selling online, but mailing a hard copy is as far as I would go. I would also use a large size (11×17). That way it is hard to scan for most folks at home anyway.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Good thinking about the large print files.

I once ordered some plans for a gun cabinet and they came in large format, almost like a house blueprint. Now I know why they sent it in that large format.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

check out *woodgears.ca* if you haven't already.
Mathias Wendell of that Canadian website sells plans. I bought some. Very good site, good plans, nice guy.

Beware of *Ted*. He'll steal anything you try to sell and sell it as his own.


----------

